# Dwight Howard Or LaMarcus Aldridge?...



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Sence you really can't do Oden (Still give your opinions though) yet due to he hasen't played in and NBA game Who has a brighter future in the NBA Howard or Aldridge?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*

um.. this is no comparison really.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*

It's *La*Marcus.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*

It really is no contest. *Dwight Howard by a mile*. When LaMarcus isn't hitting jumpers, he's almost useless. He's an average (at best) rebounder, mediocre defender at this point, but he is proving to be a decent weakside shot blocker. He'll improve, but I'd rather take the 6'9" Shaq like player over the rich man's Channing Frye.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*

Who would I rather have, or who has a brighter future? I think LaMarcus would be a better compliment to Oden than Dwight Howard...but overall Howard has a lot more value. LaMarcus still has a long way to go before being considered an elite player.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Aldridge is easily my favorite Blazer. That was important for me to say before I said Howard by 17,000 miles. Anyone who picks LaMarcus is being an extreme homer.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LaMarcus is my favorite Blazer, and has huge upside and talent, but Howard will re define that position and go down as one of the best ball players ever before he is done. Aldridge is good and will end up being an all star before he is done, and will be a 20 and 8 player for his career, and prolly win more titles than Howard, but Howard is a beast.

This really is a no brainer. But i'd rather have Aldridge + Oden > Howard...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sug is right, so far if LaMarcus isn't hitting early, he isn't hitting at all. I'm not giving up on him, but if (for god knows what reason) the Magic offered Howard for LaMarcus, I'd do it without flinching.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Now? Howard in a heartbeat. No question, and especially without Oden.

Six years from now? Aldridge in a heartbeat. Howard's game is 100% athleticism, and he is almost a zero in terms of actual outside-the-paint skills. That's great for now, but as he gets older, his size won't be able to make up for his diminished athletic skills. Plus, if he gets a leg injury, he'll have to figure out a way to score other than jumping over people. Aldridge will always be able to hit a 17' jump shot, and his high release will make this the perfect complement to Oden down low.

So I'm split since the Blazers would sign both of them to long-term deals. That said, I am happy with LMA right now. Howard is a TO machine.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd like to hear some justification from those that voted for Aldridge. Aside from his family I can't see why anyonew would vote for Lamarcus over Dwight...And I think Lamarcus is going to be great!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Why?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

LameR said:


> Why?


Why what?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Dwight's a manchild...just insane post skills and strength. It's no comparison. Oden and Dwight would be a better comparison, and based on injury history you have to go with Dwight at this point...I don't think he's ever missed an NBA game while in the league.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Why what?


Why would you even ask this? It's not even a comparison.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

LameR said:


> Why would you even ask this? It's not even a comparison.


I just wanted to know how many people would pick aldridge over Howard and 4 of them already did. While PapaG said he was torn between the two.:cheers:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I like oranges more than I like apples. Therefore, I vote Howard.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> This really is a no brainer. But i'd rather have Aldridge + Oden > Howard...


I voted for Howard as I think he has more value if you're just looking at the two players in the poll and nothing else, but I think Aldridge + Oden > Howard + Oden as far as winning a game. LA's high post skills and slashing game will be much more complimentry to Greg then Howard's duplicating power low post game. It's best to only have one chef in the low post kitchen and I'll take the bigger incredible athlete over the smaller one... plus GO shot 80% from the line as a HS senior (frosh year at OSU he shot them left handed).

Poll aside I think the club has what it needs.

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Poll aside I think the club has what it needs.
> 
> STOMP


I agree. At the start of the season I thought we still needed to add a SF and probably a PG before the team would be a legit contender. I think Jones, Webster, & Travis are more than capable of handling the SF spot and I think our PGs have shown that they can be successful when we've got Roy around to share the point responsibilities. 

As to the question at hand, if we're starting out picking sides for a pick-up game, I'm going with Howard in a heartbeat. If I've already got Oden in the center, I'd take Aldridge for his inside/outside game. I think LaMarcus is going to look more impressive when he's got Oden along side of him in the paint.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I just wanted to know how many people would pick aldridge over Howard and 4 of them already did. While PapaG said he was torn between the two.:cheers:



I voted for Howard because at this moment I'd take him.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

this is ridiculous.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

paul or roy is a tougher question.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*



-Sonny- said:


> *When LaMarcus isn't hitting jumpers, he's almost useless.* He's an average (at best) rebounder, mediocre defender at this point, but he is proving to be a decent weakside shot blocker.


couldn't agree more. Aldridge's rebounding has been borderlines pathetic. other than finishing stronger near the basket, aldridge's game has not improved from last year, imo. his rebounding and defense has actually regressed.

this hurts to say, but i'll take andrew bynum's game right now and his upside over aldridge's. as far as a better match with oden, i'd have to agree with most that aldridge's an excellent match for oden.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a tough question only because of the Oden factor. I think Oden will be the equal of Dwight Howard, but better. So that said I think having Dwight would not allow either to truly play their game. If Oden was not in the picture I would go with Dwight. LMA has range, and his shooting is only going to get better. Next year when that high pick and pop develops and LMA gets the ball at 18' he is going to be passing that ball into Oden with single coverage. We saw it in the summer. LMA's game is going to be great when paired with Oden.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Even considering Oden as the other half, I'd still go Dwight over LaMarcus.
Aldridge's mid-range game is not enough to outweight the potential of an Oden-D12 Frontcourt and Dwight's obviously higher value as an individual.

Plus, Oden + D12 would mean 0 points in the paint for opposing teams :biggrin:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*



BuckW4GM said:


> couldn't agree more. Aldridge's rebounding has been borderlines pathetic. other than finishing stronger near the basket, aldridge's game has not improved from last year, imo. his rebounding and defense has actually regressed.
> 
> this hurts to say, but i'll take andrew bynum's game right now and his upside over aldridge's. as far as a better match with oden, i'd have to agree with most that aldridge's an excellent match for oden.


Consider the following. Aldridge is a 2nd year player, so let's judge him by his peers(fellow sophomores).

Where LMA ranks amongst the sophomores.
Scoring: 
1.Roy 19.4, 2.Gay 19.3, 3.Aldridge 17.6, 4.Gibson 12.4

FG%: 
1.Smith .551, 2.Brewer .539 3.Aldridge .491, 4.Gibson .468

Rebounding: 
1.Aldridge 7.4, 2.Gay 5.8, 3.Milsap 5.7, 4.Smith 4.7
*Leads both offensive and defensive totals.*

Blocks: 
1.Aldridge 1.29(45), 2.Gay .85(33), 3.Thomas .79(27)

Double-Doubles: 
1.Aldridge 8, 2.Boone 5, 3.Roy 4, 4.Gay 3

AVG of Points, Rebounds, Assists
1.Roy 29.6, 2.Gay 26.9, 3.Aldridge 26.2, 4.Rondo 17.7
*Notice the drop off from 3 to 4.*

Efficiency Per Game
1.Roy 19.4, 2.Gay 17.8, 3.Aldridge 17.7, 4.Brewer 13.4
*Notice the drop off from 3 to 4.*

6th in FT%

D Howard is a stud, but he is also bigger and stronger. I would say their work ethic and character are equal. By the end of Dwight's 2nd year in the NBA he had played 5,670 minutes. LMA has only played 2,590. Give him another 3,000 minutes and see where he is. Time played is key.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> this is ridiculous.


Very true, but there is no game today :lol:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard Or LeMarcus Aldridge?...*



Sug said:


> Consider the following. Aldridge is a 2nd year player, so let's judge him by his peers(fellow sophomores).
> 
> Where LMA ranks amongst the sophomores.
> Scoring:
> ...


ok... aldridge has been the 2nd or third best player out of his draft class at this point. what exactly did i say that you disagreed with?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

let's all agree on this Dwight, Oden, or Aldridge > Zach :clap:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Tim Duncan or Kobe Bryant???

Should I start a poll on this irrelevant topic?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I bucked the trend....and voted Aldridge.

I voted this way because I know we have Oden who will be as good or better than Howard, but both cannot exist on the same team (ala Zach and Curry). Aldridge and Oden will be a dynamic duo.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I bucked the trend....and voted Aldridge.
> 
> I voted this way because I know we have Oden who will be as good or better than Howard, but both cannot exist on the same team (ala Zach and Curry). Aldridge and Oden will be a dynamic duo.


Yep lets hope so!:yay:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Blazerfan22, you make some of the most obscure topics ever.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This thread is 6 months old.

Ed O.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, so he bumped his *OWN* old thread, just to say something that was useless?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Wow, so he bumped his *OWN* old thread, just to say something that was useless?


It hurts! Aghhhhhh.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

rofl, this thread is a joke.

Howard by a couple hundred miles.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

These threads are the sort that give fanbases bad names.

A little homerism is fine and to be expected. But let's at least strive for sanity.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The question wasn't who would play better next to Oden, the question was who would have a better future. Even if LaMarcus is a multiple time all star, he'll never be equal to Dwight Howard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> These threads are the sort that give fanbases bad names.
> 
> A little homerism is fine and to be expected. But let's at least strive for sanity.


esp post # 8


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> paul or roy is a tougher question


Not really. Roy is a VERY good SG, maybe even top 5 or 6.

Paul is arguably THE best PG.

Unless the playerat SG is a transcendent talent like Kobe, Wade, etc, I'll take the TOP PG in the league everytime.

Come to think of it, you are probably right. It is a tougher question, but not by much.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

THe question isn't "who is better" it's "who would you rather have". 

If Oden is as good as people say, I would rather have Aldridge. Oden and Howard will be too similar.

The poll asks one question and blazers22 asks a completely different question in his post. That's where the confusion is coming from.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan said:


> sug is right, so far if LaMarcus isn't hitting early, he isn't hitting at all. I'm not giving up on him, but if (for god knows what reason) the Magic offered Howard for LaMarcus, I'd do it without flinching.



And I would have to say, your full of crap. There were many games last year where Lamarcus did not hit early, and came back with a strong 4th quarter to help get the Blazers a win. I seem to remember one in particular, where Brandon Roy talked to him before the 4th and said "If you play well in the 4th, nobody remembers the first 3 quarters." and LA went out and tore it up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****ing Blazer fans.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

R-Star said:


> ****ing Blazer fans.


Yes. Clearly the fact that 10% of the people who voted are homers means that cursing Blazer fans is warranted.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I did not vote. Not enough information at this time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R-Star said:


> ****ing Blazer fans.


:laugh:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> ****ing Blazer fans.


Good contribution to the thread. Maybe i should diss the whole fan base of whatever team you root for. GTFO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> Good contribution to the thread. Maybe i should diss the whole fan base of whatever team you root for. GTFO.


Im sorry, Ill talk in Blazer fan talk so you understand me.

Roy is a superstar in the making. I wouldnt trade him for Chris Paul because Roy is a better fit. Travis Outlaw has the potential to be a perenial all-star. I wouldnt trade him for Tayshaun Prince, you just never know how great Travis could become. LaMarcus Aldridge _fits_ the Blazers better than Dwight Howard, I would never trade LMA for Howard.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Is this a joke?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Im sorry, Ill talk in Blazer fan talk so you understand me.
> 
> Roy is a superstar in the making. I wouldnt trade him for Chris Paul because Roy is a better fit. Travis Outlaw has the potential to be a perenial all-star. I wouldnt trade him for Tayshaun Prince, you just never know how great Travis could become. LaMarcus Aldridge fits the Blazers better than Dwight Howard, I would never trade LMA for Howard.


errr... this was supposed to be clever i suppose, yet you still have made no contribution to the thread.

You have 11 out of 87 people say they think LMA is a better fit with Oden than Howard...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The original question was "Who has a brighter future" not "Who fits in better with Oden", just so the 11 of you arent confused.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Well the poll says "who would you rather have".

In my post i said its a no brainer that Howard is way better, and voted Howard. But I can understand some people wanting LaMarcus on our team because he is better at PF with Oden as he is great in the high post, then Howard at PF with Oden as they play very similar.

That i think is the only reason LMA got 12% of the vote, because come on, its a joke of a question to ask who has a brighter future.

If you look at the reasoning throughout the thread you see what i'm talking about.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im sorry, Ill talk in Blazer fan talk so you understand me.
> 
> Roy is a superstar in the making. I wouldnt trade him for Chris Paul because Roy is a better fit. Travis Outlaw has the potential to be a perenial all-star. I wouldnt trade him for Tayshaun Prince, you just never know how great Travis could become. LaMarcus Aldridge _fits_ the Blazers better than Dwight Howard, I would never trade LMA for Howard.


Aldridge is a power forward, Howard is a center. Brandon Roy is a shooting guard, Chris Paul is a point guard. Trading one for the other leaves a hole. Comprende? Having Aldridge, a natural power forward, plays well next to Oden's strengths. Give this team one season to answer some questions and I'd be more than happy to make an educated decision.

Next summer we should know more about Oden, Rudy, and Bayless. 

With that said, team chemistry is a volatile subject, just ask the Mavericks or the Suns. Subtract Shawn Marion and add Shaq... Subtract Devin Harris and add Jason Kidd... It's not as simple as trading super stars. Would Dwight Howard do well in this system? How would Chris Paul do? You're probably a fan of BPA. I'm not. I was here for the Blazers of the early 00's. I saw what it was like with 12 stars on the team. On paper I'm sure Shareef Abdur-Rahim was a better player than Rasheed Wallace, but adding Abdur-Rahim won us virtually nothing, whereas with Wallace we were on a hot streak. 

The Blazers are in a unique position this offseason. There are a lot of unanswers questions surrounding this franchise. Is Greg Oden the best center in decades? Is Rudy Fernandez the best player to come over from Europe since Dirk Nowitzki? Is Jerryd Bayless a superstar quality scorer? I want to see these players log some NBA minutes before I decide what IS and what is NOT a good decision. You plainly say that Dwight Howard is better than LaMarcus Aldridge, therefor he must be better for this team. I disagree with you. What if Greg Oden is better than Dwight Howard? Then what? You have a Greg Oden clone, only four inches shorter, in an offense that likes to run halfcourt sets. 

Aldridge on the other hand was born to play with a big man like Oden. His ability to step out and hit the mid range jumper can clear the paint for Oden. He can play inside or outside. He has a nice hook shot, a good post up fadeaway, and great speed for running the floor. You are obviously impressed with Howard's reounding and FG percentage, I see a guy who can't score outside the paint. How effective would that be with Oden clogging up the middle? I'm just curious.

This team runs a high pick and roll with Roy. It is our bread and butter. How well would Dwight Howard do at running the pick and roll? He has a very marginal face up game. Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The original question was "Who has a brighter future" not "Who fits in better with Oden", just so the 11 of you arent confused.


9 of the 11 people who voted for Aldridge did so six months ago, in case you didn't notice. You casting aspersions at the logic an entire board (we don't even know that all 11 were Blazers fans...) and fanbase makes you look petty. And confused.

Ed O.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ed O said:


> 9 of the 11 people who voted for Aldridge did so six months ago, in case you didn't notice. You casting aspersions at the logic an entire board (we don't even know that all 11 were Blazers fans...) and fanbase makes you look petty. And confused.
> 
> Ed O.


No, it doesnt. There are even plenty of Blazers poster on here who are ashamed of how homerish some of you are.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

please, we are not a one cell organism.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> please, we are not a one cell organism.


Agreed, and thats why Im glad many Portland fans arent in the same boat with LMA over Howard homers.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

R-Star said:


> No, it doesnt. There are even plenty of Blazers poster on here who are ashamed of how homerish some of you are.


Hey sunshine, why don't you stop trolling our board.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

R-Star said:


> No, it doesnt. There are even plenty of Blazers poster on here who are ashamed of how homerish some of you are.


Well since we're dreaming, can I have the 1992 Dream Team, in their prime, on the Blazers? 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R9oXs9x3Vdg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R9oXs9x3Vdg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

PG Magic Johnson, John Stockton
SG Michael Jordan, Clyde Drexler
SF Larry Bird, Scottie Pippen, Chris Mullin
PF Karl Malone, Charles Barkley
C Patrick Ewing, David Robinson, Christian Laettner

Make it happen!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No, it doesnt. There are even plenty of Blazers poster on here who are ashamed of how homerish some of you are.


Oh... ONLY Blazers fans have this issue? Not the Bulls nor the Raptors nor any other NBA team? What about throughout pro sports, or college sports, or in politics?

Are only "Blazers fans" rife with the rot that homerism represents?

Of course not.

And yet you throw out **** like "****ing Blazer fans." That sort of post makes you look like a moron who is just trolling. 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

simma down nah. Youse guys are ruin' my coconut snack.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

PapaG said:


> Now? Howard in a heartbeat. No question, and especially without Oden.
> 
> Six years from now? Aldridge in a heartbeat. Howard's game is 100% athleticism, and he is almost a zero in terms of actual outside-the-paint skills. That's great for now, but as he gets older, his size won't be able to make up for his diminished athletic skills. Plus, if he gets a leg injury, he'll have to figure out a way to score other than jumping over people. Aldridge will always be able to hit a 17' jump shot, and his high release will make this the perfect complement to Oden down low.
> 
> So I'm split since the Blazers would sign both of them to long-term deals. That said, I am happy with LMA right now. Howard is a TO machine.


:laugh: Howard is stil developing a post game. LMA needs some toughness and other things that are harder to acquire. LMA has miles to go before he should even be mentioned in the same breath presently or in the future.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zybot said:


> Is this a joke?


Well if it is a joke it's sure getting alot of attention.:whistling:


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Well if it is a joke it's sure getting alot of attention.:whistling:


Congratulations?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Oh... ONLY Blazers fans have this issue? Not the Bulls nor the Raptors nor any other NBA team? What about throughout pro sports, or college sports, or in politics?
> 
> Are only "Blazers fans" rife with the rot that homerism represents?
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, why'd you pick the Raptors..?


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

This is just sad.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I see we have another vote for Aldridge.:iwon:


----------

